# Is this a "G" ???



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I saw this on eBay, is this a “G” ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5504654943&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

Looks cool (She’s gonna kill me)


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
Looks like a GK( Grounds Keeper) only made one year! Looks to be in decent shape. The one important difference with these is the attachments hang from those front bars sticking out like flag poles rather than hooking onto the front wheels like an EK

I thought you picked up that EK10 with the snow cab?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows,

No I didn't get that EK (with the only EK cab in the world)
The GK looks like fun, even without attachments.
Do you think anybody has parts for them (GK) ?

The GK would really be a toy, all my other tractors are
part of a sophisticated network of equipment that is critical
to the upkeep of our property ( I actually say that to her)
:furious:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Somebody somewhere always seems to have parts for something it's just a matter of finding them:dazed: 

I did see a mower attachment on eBay in the last week or so. They may share some mechanics with the other lines but if it runs OK you may not need much.

It might be time to build a small cottage (with garage of course)at the far end of your property (sure beats the "doghouse")


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Found this at sonny's... GK960 w/72" deck

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/photogallery/Bolens_GK.jpg


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow, that thing looks huge !


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Wow, that thing looks huge ! *


:ditto: huge isnt the word for it HUGE is the word for it 

<img src=http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/photogallery/Bolens_GK.jpg>


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Now, That's what I meant !!!
Thank's Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

<h1>HAHAHAHA</H1>

Looks like it belongs on the series <font color=red><h1>BIG</h1></font> ---- either than or he just got off the set of "Honey, I shrunk the landscape man" 

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

looks like tht one cld handle a loader be like havin a mini rubber tire loader lol


----------

